# New Oppo BDP-105D Darbee Edition



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Oppo waited until after CES to announce a Darbee edition of the high end BDP-105 universal player. Priced at $1299, the new Oppo also adds DSD 128/5.6 Mhz support on the USB port itself (for those rare recordings out there for HD audio fans).

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-105/blu-ray-BDP-105D-Overview.aspx


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Those folks at Oppo are great at what they do.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Expensive


----------



## Khahhsounds (Feb 2, 2014)

I like how Oppo has evolved the disk player industry. Engineered things into their players that I did'nt even know to think that I wanted, then from understanding it, dont wish to do with out it. I am not quite up on what darbee adds to the equation, but could consider it if oppo remains true to their mission.

The MBL 101 extreme that I have seen, that's really expensive.:spend:

I only wish that I could audition them, then with all of the concern of someone who is about to get them say, "Do you make a center channel? No? Ok, then give me four.:TT

thanks.


----------



## molson2000 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am very interested in this player, has any one purchased this player? If you have I would love to hear your thoughts on it. Thanks


----------



## zane77 (Mar 26, 2013)

molson2000 said:


> I am very interested in this player, has any one purchased this player? If you have I would love to hear your thoughts on it. Thanks


This is a great player! I got mine about three weeks ago, had an HDMI handshake issue that would cause audio dropouts when playing from my Dishnetwork Hopper. They had a new firmware upgrade a couple of days ago that cleared up any issues that I had. I would say buy with confidence you will be glad you did.


----------



## mj-five (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I received the 105D today.
So far I just listened to CD's and some files from the laptop.
I am more the vinyl listener than the home theater fan (again: so far...), so I can't tell you much about "Darbee".
Actually "Darbee" - Terence Trent? I thought his last name spells different! 
So do not count me on the video portion.

But this is, imho, a lot of well built machinery for the money. And right out of the box, it sounds *very good*.

Regards
mattes


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're just going to use it for music, you'd be much better off with the Darbee-less version.


----------



## mj-five (Mar 19, 2011)

hello mechman,

why would "darbee-less" sound better?
I thought I might be better of w/ that option for future home cinema use.

But anyways, the 105D seems to be a really nice piece and I was able to set the tweeter level on my active speaker back to 0db 
(from -1db because you couldn't bear my old dvd cheapo...).
Sound reminds me of good old 1990ties CD Players like the Marantz CD 10 / Micromega Duo or Trio, kind of "warmer" than the average. 
But with of lot more of finesse, fine detail.
Eh - such sound descriptions are complicated to me. 
Even in my first language... which is obviously not English. :innocent:

Regards
mattes


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

He dis not say it would sound better, but that you would be better off. There is no need to pay for a video processor that you won't get any benefit from.


----------



## leandroronkoski (May 9, 2014)

Geat BD


----------

